# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  American Dream   LEXOJENI

## tommyboy

Pershendetje te nderuar Forumista,qe nje kohe te gjate kam lexuar ne kete forum.Ky ka qene edhe vendi ku kam mesuar shume gjera,me shume se cdo kund tjeter.Qe te mos e zgjas kisha nje pyetje:
JAM DUKEU PERGADITUR QE TE IKI NE SHBA (TE HYJE NE MENYRE TE PALIGJSHME) NGA NJE MENYRE QE KA PAS SUKSES ME SHUME VETA.A JENI NE DIJENI QKA PARAQET RREZIK QENDRIMI IM ATJE , A DO TE MUND TE BEHEM NDONJEHRE  ME DOKUMENTA TE RREGULLT.NATYRISHT PO KERKOJE VETEM NDONJE IDE TUAJEN .FLM PER MIREKUPTIMIN

----------


## Borix

Une njoh nje familje shqiptare, e cila pasi u largua per ne SHBA me pashaporta fallco prej $10,000, sot jane qytetare te ndershem amerikane  :ngerdheshje: .

Edhe ti do te behesh i tille. Problemi eshte qe do shkosh ne ferr, dhe do humbasesh parajsen, sepse genjeshtra eshte nje mekat i pafalshem. Gjithesesi, do hedh nje fjale te mire per ty! Suksese ne notin tend disa kilometersh!

----------


## PYETESORI

> Pershendetje te nderuar Forumista,qe nje kohe te gjate kam lexuar ne kete forum.Ky ka qene edhe vendi ku kam mesuar shume gjera,me shume se cdo kund tjeter.Qe te mos e zgjas kisha nje pyetje:
> JAM DUKEU PERGADITUR QE TE IKI NE SHBA (TE HYJE NE MENYRE TE PALIGJSHME) NGA NJE MENYRE QE KA PAS SUKSES ME SHUME VETA.A JENI NE DIJENI QKA PARAQET RREZIK QENDRIMI IM ATJE , A DO TE MUND TE BEHEM NDONJEHRE  ME DOKUMENTA TE RREGULLT.NATYRISHT PO KERKOJE VETEM NDONJE IDE TUAJEN .FLM PER MIREKUPTIMIN


e vetmja gje qe ti te maresh dekumenta qendron nese ti martohesh me nenshtetas amerikan  se ndryshe se shikoj 
tjetra vetem nese e mer me lek se e gjen menyren 
tjetra eshte nese bejn ndonje gje per emigracionin ketu se deri tani skan bere asgje 
do te keshilloja qe ti maresh parasysh se muajt e par do vuash po ske kush te ndimoj 
gjith se si shiko e bej vet

----------


## goldian

ishalla te prihet e mbara

----------


## tommyboy

Te nderuar,ju falenderoj per ndimen,natyrisht nevoja dhe gjendja e pergjithshme ka bere qe shume shqiptare te marrin rruget e gurbetit jo nga deshira por nga hallet.
...Kam ca te njohur ne Florida,disa te aferm(le te themi) ne New York ... Por te them te drejten nuk pres shume se cdonjeri ka hallet e veta,nuk kam deshire ti behem barre askujt .Por per fillim si thoni ju do te ishte shume e nevojshme qe dikush te me orientonte qe te mos bie ne "gracke",se per nje cift nuk do te mund te perballohej lehte,anyway:
*"We must accept finite disappointment, but never lose infinite hope"- Martin Luther King, Jr.*

----------

